# Stanley 80 cabinet scraper is too rough



## eschatz (Feb 12, 2014)

I just bought a Stanley 80 from a flea market for $15. I flatten the sole, sharpen the blade and set the hook all from the Stanley instruction manual online. I have a decent hook on there I believe. I used a 750 stanley sweetheart chisel to burnish.

When I use it on the push stroke as intended I get a full shaving. However, the wood is rough. WAY rougher than I would ever want it. Like if I go against the grain with my scrub plane rough! 

I'm setting the blade depth flat as the instructions say. I've tried not tightening the adjustment screw. I've tried tightening it what I feel like was a lot. I've tried everything in between. I backed the blade out a little and tried all of the adjustment screw levels of tightening. I get nothing different. I've tried skewing the plane in all of those different possibilities. 

Is there something I've missed here or am I just really bad at setting a hook? I feel the burnish all the way across and can flick it with my fingers. I've never felt a "pro" burnished edge so I don't know what to compare against. I've got the bevel facing towards me, as per the directions. 

Too much writing for such a simple machine.


----------



## fareastern (Sep 19, 2014)

I have a few questions so it will be a bit easier to understand your problem.What type of wood were you trying the scraper on?When you sharpened the blade,what tool did you use?How heavily did you burnish the edge?Do you have a simple flat scraper to try for comparison?
Any or all of these factors can make a difference and knowing a bit more will make it easier to help.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Before you burnished the hook, did you polish the edge of the scraper? I polish mine to 1000x before burnishing. That ensures you have a dead smooth cutting edge before you turn the hook. Also, don't push too hard with your burnisher or you'll damage the edge in the process. 


Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Cabinet scrapers work on open grained hardwoods. Are you trying to use it on pine?


----------



## fareastern (Sep 19, 2014)

The OP hasn't come back with any details yet.Maybe he has found his answers elsewhere.


----------



## eschatz (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok. Sorry about the late reply. I had polished it to 2000 grit scary style and stropped. Yes I was using on pine. Didn't think about it. Works like a dream on oak! Now I need to learn about open vs closed woods.


----------

